# Nuggets trade Steven Hunter & Protected 1st rounder to Memphis



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Denver Nuggets have traded center Steven Hunter and a lottery protected 2010 first-round pick to the Memphis Grizzlies for a future second-round pick, the team announced Friday.
> 
> The Nuggets made the move to reduce their luxury tax penalty this season. The Nuggets are slated to be $6.7 million over the league's dollar-for-dollar tax threshold. Removing Hunter's $3.7 million dollar salary will save the team $7.4 million next year.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

First round picks have been sold for less.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

With the savings from this move and LK going overseas, I really hope Stan lets the FO use the TE remaining from the Billups trade to add a difference maker to the rotation.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Big money saver, I doubt the pick is going to be a very high one but I could imagine that the Nugs still could have benefited from it more than the extra cap space (which to me seems like they aren't going to do anything with it, just trying to save the owner some money).


----------

